# Good results



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Tests came back good. There was irritation in my esophagus but it was still normal tissue. I have to be rechecked in 6-12 months as this will be a long process until they can say I'm ok. That means puppy time I hope. I sent an email to my breeder, hopefully she still has my puppy for me. If not I'll find another as I am ready for one. My move will be complete officially this Saturday although I am living in my new place.

Thanks to all those who offered prayers and support.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Congratulations Mike! That's great news!!!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yippee! Great news! Oh, goody, now we get to start seeing baby pictures from you again!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Wonderful news for you. I couldn't be happier for you and George, whoever he might turn out to be.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Happy to hear your good news Mike. We'll be waiting for info on George!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Hooray! Mike you must be so relieved. Now go get that puppy. I can't wait to see pictures of little George or Georgette.


----------



## boo2352 (Dec 18, 2006)

Great news -- congratulations!!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Great news! Good luck with moving and the puppy!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Great news, Mike! What a relief. Have you thought of Georgeanne?


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Mike,

That is WONDERFUL NEWS!!!
:whoo::biggrin1::biggrin1::hug::clap2::bounce:
:rockon::dance::juggle:

So nice to hear good news right now. So ya, lets get back to talking about your new puppy!!!!!! Hopefully the breeder will work out. Nothing beats puppy love!

Meeka


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Great news! Puppy full speed ahead


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

PERFECT.


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations Mike, that's great news!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

YES!!! Awesome news!

Now, let's get on with the business of puppies!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats, glad to hear the good results? Hows George or Georgette?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is good news Mike! I am excited not only for your good test results,your move and new place,but puppy time ahead too....you have alot of exciting fun times ahead and things to look forward to.......

Okay now-----we need to know who George is going to be!:becky:
Any new photos? I'm going to guess on the black/tan guy? Am I right?:ear:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I am so glad everything is OK, Mike. Now you can concentrate on your new furball George(tte) . . . we'll be looking for photos, decisions, names, etc.!!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations Mike!!!
I'm so glad to hear your good news! I know what a relief it must be!

George!!! where are you???

Beverly


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Mike - I'm so happy to hear your good news! Can't wait to hear about the puppy!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Glad to hear the good news! Can't wait to see puppy pictures soon too I hope.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Wheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
:clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Great news, Mike!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah Mike!! Super news! :whoo:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Wonderful news!


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Oh what wonderful news!! 
Now where are those puppy pictures....not that we're a pushy bunch here or anything :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

GREAT news Mike. :cheer2:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Great news, Mike. I'm sure you feel like a ton has been lifted from your shoulders ~~ so take a light step to the breeder and pick up George for some pictures!!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wonderful news, Mike! Now your mind will be free to concentrate on your new puppy!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Great news Mike. After your move this weekend we hope to hear the pitter patter of puppy feet at your house.


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Great news Mike!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Good news, Mike! It's nice to know that you'll be getting your Hav soon.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Great news! Glad to hear it! Now it IS puppy time!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Wonderful News. Get on with getting that puppy.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wonderful news !!! Now it's puppy time !!! So relieved and so happy for you.


----------



## Duncan'sMom (Apr 5, 2009)

So happy to hear the wonderful news!!!


----------

